# Shawn Eric's Step Dad is Sick



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Just to let everyone know that Shawn Eric's step father is ill and that our hearts and prayers go out to all his family, and for his dad to have a speedy and good recovery...So send your good wishes out there, folks...Take care, Shawn, when you see this, and be well.Love,Marilyn


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Thanx for posting this, Marilyn. I knew about it but wasn't sure if I should say anything. I know that it isn't a good situation.He has all of our kindest thoughts, best wishes and deep prayers....... Shawn.... take all the time you need ... the projects can wait.... and I we can talk whenever you're up to it.Love, Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

sorry to hear that eric.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks all, he is coming home from the hospital today. He has for a couple years now had a fever of unknown origin which just triggers every 3 to six months it seems, but there is no pattern and they cannot figure out what's causing it, but this time he came down with aspiration Pneumonia. He is recovering from that and is coming home, but they still don't know what causes the fevers which go to 104 and the symptoms along with it.Thanks Marilyn and everyone for your concerns and comments, very much appreciated.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

also an update on my real father which is a little more positive as to the colon cancer he has."Well the good news is that my various nodes and lesions have not increased in size from the CAT taken in February vs. the CAT scan taken last Wednesday. The bad news is that now we wait until the start growing again before any further treatement. It could be two months, it could be a year or more. Otherwise I feel good. I've gained back 40 of the 50 lbs. I lost. Don't need the other 10 anyway. I still sleep a lot, but not at the right times. Hopefully that will correct itself somewhat as the chemo wears off. The back pain that went away has stayed away thank goodness."


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Glad to hear your step dad is home now, and sending thoughts and prayers that they can find a way to stop the reoccuring problems; and also, thanks for sharing the update on your bio father, will send prayers his way as well for a complete recovery and continuation of feeling better...Now, Shawn, you need to take care of yourself too!!! Will talk to you soon when things settle down...


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Eric, I've been away for a month and just read about your current problems and wanted to wish you well and offer a prayer for your Father and StepFather. Sounds like things have improved a little and maybe you will be able to catch your wind for a while. Take care of yourself and don't get rundown. Norb


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

It's a bit of a double whammy for ya, isn't it, Hon? Time for any R & R that you can slip in. Thanx for the update. Hubby 'n I will keep you and yours in our prayers.  Evie


----------

